# Dinner photos



## SmokeyJoe

Thread to post your winner dinner ideas. 
Please dont post braai pics as there is another thread for that. 

So to get the ball rolling:
Home made Bechamel white sauce spaghetti with bacon, parmesan, roma cocktail tomatoes, feta and chives

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## M.Adhir

Double tenderized skillet grilled chicken fillet burger 
Laced with chilli and a homemade hot sauce

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## M.Adhir

Chicken Curry. Buttery Rice. 
Russo (king soup)

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## M.Adhir

Homemade lamb patties 
Homemade Mexican sauce 
Crushed Chilli paste 
Handcut masala and vinegar chips. Parcooked with some salt before frying.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## M.Adhir

Spicy chicken wraps
Carrot and Chilli salad
Chips & cheese

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## M.Adhir

Spicy lamb curry 
Yellow saffron rice 
Carrot & chilli salad

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## M.Adhir

Some homemade lamb curry pies 
Gravy & chips

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## M.Adhir

Peri peri chicken, well done with extra sauce & chips

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## M.Adhir

Layered masala Lamb breyani & Dhall
Carrot salad

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## M.Adhir

The humble chicken curry bunny chow 
Some vinegar chillies & carrots

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## YeOldeOke

Do you guys deliver?

Reactions: Agree 7 | Funny 4


----------



## Hooked

What's your address, @M.Adhir?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

M.Adhir said:


> The humble chicken curry bunny chow
> Some vinegar chillies & carrots
> 
> View attachment 204083


I need the recipe bud

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance

M.Adhir said:


> The humble chicken curry bunny chow
> Some vinegar chillies & carrots
> 
> View attachment 204083


9 Courses. Nice!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance

SmokeyJoe said:


> Thread to post your winner dinner ideas.
> Please dont post braai pics as there is another thread for that.
> 
> So to get the ball rolling:
> Home made Bechamel white sauce spaghetti with bacon, parmesan, roma cocktail tomatoes, feta and chives
> 
> View attachment 204046


Nice thread bro.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## DougP

M.Adhir said:


> The humble chicken curry bunny chow
> Some vinegar chillies & carrots
> 
> View attachment 204083


Yes please






Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Silver

Great thread @SmokeyJoe !

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

M.Adhir said:


> Double tenderized skillet grilled chicken fillet burger
> Laced with chilli and a homemade hot sauce
> 
> View attachment 204074



oh my word @M.Adhir 
This looks amazing!!!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## M.Adhir

YeOldeOke said:


> Do you guys deliver?



Might have to consider this if this darn lockdown continues the way it does

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## M.Adhir

SmokeyJoe said:


> I need the recipe bud



Send me your email address mate

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Why have 6-pack and Abs
When you can have Roti and Kebabs ️️

Reactions: Winner 10 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos

M.Adhir said:


> Why have 6-pack and Abs
> When you can have Roti and Kebabs ️️
> 
> View attachment 204351


Please never change

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Resistance

Christos said:


> Please never change


Ja he should never change the camera.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Room Fogger

What about some type of time share agreement for supper with the rest of us that are sitting here drooling

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

My air fried ostrich and bacon cheeseburgers!

Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## SmokeyJoe

ace_d_house_cat said:


> My air fried ostrich and bacon cheeseburgers!


Im a burger freak and that looks insanely good

Reactions: Agree 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

ace_d_house_cat said:


> My air fried ostrich and bacon cheeseburgers!



agree with @SmokeyJoe 

That looks freakin delicious @ace_d_house_cat !

Winner

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

Thanks guys! 

I'm the biggest burger fan (there's very few famous burgers in Gauteng that I haven't tried), this LD has forced me to improvise. 

Stay tuned for more

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Resistance

First we have the food of gods, then we have spinach curry , because Popeye was a sailor and then we have a nice strong cup of tea(should be the drink of god's) but for some reason some monks tried to make liquid bread and a party followed.
Having grown up in a house that serves three to five course meals I don't think it's fair to break the tradition

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

ace_d_house_cat said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> I'm the biggest burger fan (there's very few famous burgers in Gauteng that I haven't tried), this LD has forced me to improvise.
> 
> Stay tuned for more



@ace_d_house_cat i think we need to start a thread on the best burgers in town. Am keen to find out more places that make awesome burgers

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Grand Guru

I think you should change the thread title to “Foodblogistan”

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO

Tried something different last night - Bobotie meatballs ! You mix the rice into the mince , make meatballs, pour the egg mix over it , and bake .

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

Silver said:


> @ace_d_house_cat i think we need to start a thread on the best burgers in town. Am keen to find out more places that make awesome burgers



Anytime! I've already got my top 10 in JHB, I just need to put it in blog format

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO

The SCHWARMA CO in Norwood used to have the best burger in Joey's and even got some award ...but something went wrong.
ROCCA MAMAS is the new favourite esp the M.Y.O. make your own burger.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## M.Adhir

Today was a meat free day. 

Some fried potato (it must get burn and crisp or little or it doesn't count). Buttery Rice. Dhall. Lime and Chilli Pickle.

Great comfort food for this 011 cold.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## ARYANTO

Nothing as delicious as ...
HOME MADE CHIPS AND CHEESE GRILLERS !

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Prawn and Chicken Chilli on Tagliatelli! Delicious!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## M.Adhir

Went for a babalaas busting chicken curry and roti today. 
Chowed some straight from the pot, works best that way

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

M.Adhir said:


> Went for a babalaas busting chicken curry and roti today.
> Chowed some straight from the pot, works best that way
> 
> View attachment 205152


Don't threaten me with food @M.Adhir , inter-provincial travel is now open again! Send location on Whatsapp.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 5


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

Another weekend, another burger!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Christos

I don’t know why I bothered to come look at this thread. Now to go forage for food ​

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 4


----------



## M.Adhir

In a World Full of Cakes
Be a Samoosa rather ‍
plus Spring is soon Rolling in

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

M.Adhir said:


> In a World Full of Cakes
> Be a Samoosa rather ‍
> plus Spring is soon Rolling in
> 
> View attachment 205548






Today I shall use your name in esteem. Those moosas looks duk lekker, you F***ng Madhir!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> View attachment 205550
> 
> 
> Today I shall use your name in esteem. Those moosas looks duk lekker, you F***ng Madhir!



You could also say: "those samoosas look madhir!"

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Not dinner... more like breakfast!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Alex

Why the hell did I click on this thread, this has to be the worst kind of torture. Now I'm freakin starving. :drool:

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 3


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> Not dinner... more like breakfast!
> View attachment 205566


I had similar bread that i grated cheese on and threw in the george forman tohave "cheese bread".

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Brunch wraps

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## M.Adhir

Late Lunch/ Early Dinner
Sloppy Chicken burgers

This One Meal a Day Diet might just work

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7 | Informative 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Young Sundazed Lunch. On one meal a day so it counts as dinner too. 
Prawn & Chicken Curry, Roti or Rice 
Grilled Prawns and some pan fried hake 
Crumbed peri mushrooms 
and the humble cheesy garlic French loaf

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## SmokeyJoe

M.Adhir said:


> Young Sundazed Lunch. On one meal a day so it counts as dinner too.
> Prawn & Chicken Curry, Roti or Rice
> Grilled Prawns and some pan fried hake
> Crumbed peri mushrooms
> and the humble cheesy garlic French loaf
> 
> 
> View attachment 207336
> View attachment 207337
> View attachment 207338
> View attachment 207339
> View attachment 207340



And that, ladies and gentlemen is why i dont post here anymore
@M.Adhir puts us all to shame

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance

snack time.
Disclaimer.
This is not an entry to the competition

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## ARYANTO

I'm on diet , so it looks like torture is part of the program ... @M.Adhir

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

ARYANTO said:


> I'm on diet , so it looks like torture is part of the program ...@M.Adhir


Even me! And diet food is just so damn boring, not worth sharing on this sacred thread!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Room Fogger

I’m on a light diet, every time a light goes on I eat something. Installing a strobe light a.s.a.p.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Resistance

Resistance said:


> View attachment 208234
> snack time.
> Disclaimer.
> This is not an entry to the competition


Dahl and rooti with sausage and caramelised onions. The pic is not as good as it tasted.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe

One of my kids' favourites. Slow cooked curry kalahari wors and rasher stew

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## M.Adhir

It's tomorrows dinner.
But here's the prepwork

Some marinade brewing
24 Hour Lockdown before this chicken gets its goose cooked

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## M.Adhir

And the chickens done 

This stuff doesn't need any sides. Just a roti

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## M.Adhir

And for a nightcap

Double espresso at the bottom.
Iced coffee freezo in the middle.
Hazelnut and Pecan ice cream sundae up top with a dipped Flake

Dinner is now complete

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## ARYANTO

Pancakes !!! with real maple syrup

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## THE REAPER

Some pancakes in this cold weather we are having.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## ARYANTO

Toasted Vrystaaters [mince and banana] Chicken and beef samosas ,veggie spring-rolls and sweet chilli sauce

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Cobb Time! Veggies first and Fillet on at the end!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## M.Adhir

Rob Fisher said:


> Cobb Time! Veggies first and Fillet on at the end!
> View attachment 210467
> View attachment 210468
> View attachment 210469
> View attachment 210470
> View attachment 210471



Your Black Garlic Pink Salt looks like a mod
Thought it was a new AiO device

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## M.Adhir

Quarter bunny for a cold rainy 011 day 
Mary had a little lamb

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## ARYANTO

Potato salad and chicken schnitzel

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## THE REAPER

Bietjie melkkos!!!!!!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## GerrieP

Pork belly in the rotisserie spit. 
Some veggies to soak up the juices and glaze. 
Some home made 18 karat in the galaxy. 
Have a bleased Sunday afternoon.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## ARYANTO

Mieliebrood test run one - looks ok , tastes WOW.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Crunchy parmesan crusted chicken fillets. Baked in oven with home made marinara sauce and edam cheese. Should actually actually be on tagliatelle pasta but kids were in the mood for basmati

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

We didn't want to cook so we decided to go see how Pappa Giovanni's was... really nice! We'll be back!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## StompieZA

Rob Fisher said:


> We didn't want to cook so we decided to go see how Pappa Giovanni's was... really nice! We'll be back!
> View attachment 211832
> View attachment 211833



a little shy on the chips and garnish jong....lol but the ribs look great!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## StompieZA

M.Adhir said:


> Quarter bunny for a cold rainy 011 day
> Mary had a little lamb
> 
> View attachment 210481
> View attachment 210482



Please invite me sometime, your food always looks super good and i absolutely love indian food!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

StompieZA said:


> a little shy on the chips and garnish jong....lol but the ribs look great!



The ribs were great and the chips very shy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Going healthy tonight. Paprika chicken, avo and pineapple wrap

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe

One of my favourite dishes. Trinchado

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Yesterday was our anniversary. But we were both working late and postponed our celebratory dinner until tonight. Some home cooked Prawn pasta with a chilli/garlic and tomato cream sauce with fresh herbs. Freshly grated Parmesan and cracked black pepper.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## THE REAPER

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Yesterday was our anniversary. But we were both working late and postponed our celebratory dinner until tonight. Some home cooked Prawn pasta with a chilli/garlic and tomato cream sauce with fresh herbs. Freshly grated Parmesan and cracked black pepper.
> View attachment 212247


Congrats bud. Remember sharing is caring lol looks delecious.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Yesterday was our anniversary. But we were both working late and postponed our celebratory dinner until tonight. Some home cooked Prawn pasta with a chilli/garlic and tomato cream sauce with fresh herbs. Freshly grated Parmesan and cracked black pepper.
> View attachment 212247


Congratulations Mr n Mrs Steyn

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Resistance

Cottage pie

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## ARYANTO

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Yesterday was our anniversary. But we were both working late and postponed our celebratory dinner until tonight. Some home cooked Prawn pasta with a chilli/garlic and tomato cream sauce with fresh herbs. Freshly grated Parmesan and cracked black pepper.
> View attachment 212247


Congrats Swambo and Dela Rey

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO

*Looking for a fine wine for dinner ?*
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/busi...re-offers-boutique-wines-at-great-prices.html
''Southern African Agri Initiative (SAAI) has launched a new online shop, called *The Wine Farmer*, which promises South Africans family farm wines at “cellar door prices”.
The Wine Farmer currently lists the products of 10 wine farms on the website, with more farms to be added in the coming weeks.
SAAI chairman Theo de Jager said the new shop was launched to assist wine farms which are struggling as a result of the ban on wine sales during the lockdown.
De Jager said the lockdown and subsequent loss in sales have caused huge wine surpluses in the country.''

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

We discovered Skaap Stertjies (Sheep Tails) while travelling through the Karoo and they are awesome! Woolies now stock them! ON a braai or grilled in the oven! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## ARYANTO

Bread and Milo , half of JHB was without power since 17h00...too much schlep to go prime the gennie.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

SWAMBO had a kakka day at work, so I made her favourite comfort food. Spinach/chicken/chilli/bacon/garlic creamy pasta!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## Slick

This cut of Wagyu is called Zabuton,its charred on the outside but inside was a lovely pink colour,took about 5mins max to make

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## ARYANTO

Dagwood - you can't see the chippies , it's still frying - g+t in hand ... love life !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## M.Adhir

Lazy Sundaze. Been out the kitchen for a short while but tried to get back into it today. 

Butter fried spicy lamb chops chutney with some fresh buttered bread.

Curing hangovers I didn't know I had

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## SmokeyJoe

M.Adhir said:


> Lazy Sundaze. Been out the kitchen for a short while but tried to get back into it today.
> 
> Butter fried spicy lamb chops chutney with some fresh buttered bread.
> 
> Curing hangovers I didn't know I had
> 
> 
> View attachment 213064


You are officially banned from this thread @M.Adhir 

Your food just looks too damn good

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Room Fogger

SmokeyJoe said:


> You are officially banned from this thread @M.Adhir
> 
> Your food just looks too damn good


Unless @M.Adhir invites us for dinner I agree @SmokeyJoe

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Room Fogger said:


> Unless @M.Adhir invites us for dinner I agree @SmokeyJoe



Thats a very good point. I agree and second the amendment

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Wimpy knock-off time

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Stew

Missed the braai today, but the burger was delicious.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Chicken casserole. 
Just like mom used to make. Chutney/Mayo and brown onion soup casserole

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## ARYANTO

In this weather , what else ?
3 way pancakes - chicken + cheese sauce , cinnamon sugar and... caramel banana oh , and a nice port.

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Stew

ARYANTO said:


> In this weather , what else ?
> 3 way pancakes - chicken + cheese sauce , cinnamon sugar and... caramel banana oh , and a nice port.
> View attachment 214507


Looks delicious. Nice presentation. LOL. I am a sweet pancake fancier. Not to keen on savory pancakes.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Rys, vleis en artapppels

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Room Fogger

SmokeyJoe said:


> Rys, vleis en artapppels


As per your post:
“You are officially banned from this thread @M.Adhir 
Your food just looks too damn good”

Jy is op dun ys! 

But that looks seriously good @SmokeyJoe , but the white meaty part is seen as Veg in Pretoria, so it’s a vegan meal there!

Now what the hell am I going to eat tonight! And road food for a week as I’m lucky enough to be on a project in Polokwane for a week, going to miss home cooking.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance

Not home cooked but one of the simplest most enjoyable meals I've ever had. I don't even want to try and get something else from the menu.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Room Fogger

Resistance said:


> View attachment 214584
> Not home cooked but one of the simplest most enjoyable meals I've ever had. I don't even want to try and get something else from the menu.


I cant figure out exactly what that is @Resistance , but it looks yummy from here. Sometimes it’s the simplest cooking that can give the most pleasure. For instance a crisps and cheese roll in my arsenal, it’s never let me down! Or melkkos!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Resistance

Room Fogger said:


> I cant figure out exactly what that is @Resistance , but it looks yummy from here. Sometimes it’s the simplest cooking that can give the most pleasure. For instance a crisps and cheese roll in my arsenal, it’s never let me down! Or melkkos!


It's a dish called vegetable Shanghai rice. The veggies are in there. And I have never bought anything else from them but this and bunny chow, daltjies and samoosas.
The other foods in the menu looks good, but I'm content with this meal.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## ARYANTO

Plaas kos -pap en chops

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Stew

ARYANTO said:


> Plaas kos -pap en chops
> View attachment 214806



LOL. Another "Butter Nutter" My wife also puts butter on her Pap. I only have it on slap pap.

Looks delicious.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Ocean basket knockoff, including garlic butter sauce

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## M.Adhir

Quarter Chicken and a side of curried chillies and crush chillies

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Resistance

M.Adhir said:


> Quarter Chicken and a side of curried chillies and crush chillies
> 
> View attachment 215911


When are you starting that delivery service???
It looks devine!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## M.Adhir

The humble Xtra Hot Mexican 
Spicy Mutton Patty️‍
Double layer of Chilli paste 
Homemade chilli sauce 
Double egg 
Mozarella and Cheddar

And liquid gold vape to cap it off 

Goodnight

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Halloumi starter followed by ribs and chips! Papa Giovanni's previously Butcher Boys.

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Papa Giovanni's again last night! Love their halloumi and then ribs and chips!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Beer Potjie. Havent made a potjie in a long time. 
But came out surprisingly good

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## M.Adhir

Mary had a (Quarter) Lamb
Me, I cooked it and chowed it

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Stew

My favourite. Eisbein, pap, sauerkraut and beans. I am stuffed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Carved and tested the Gammon for tomorrow! Damn! I love Gammon!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Tried to go fancy today. Crispy skin chicken on a bed of candied red onions on chicken stock rosotto topped with crispy bacon
White onion puree with flambe pumpkin (didnt come out as i wanted) and home made salt en vingear crinkle cut chips

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Stew

A simple dinner. Chicken Wings. Coleslaw and mixed salad. (Nando'sBushveld Braai sauce.) I only just still have my fingers.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## M.Adhir

Toasted mince curry, cheese and dash of chilli ️‍
And a strong cuppa chai

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Trying something new today, Chicken Cordon Bleu Pie... will know what it looks and tastes like in about an hour...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Trying something new today, Chicken Cordon Bleu Pie... will know what it looks and tastes like in about an hour...
> 
> View attachment 219669



Came out perfect and delicious!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Stew

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Came out perfect and delicious!
> 
> View attachment 219685
> View attachment 219686


Winner winner chicken dinner. Looks delicious.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stew

Simple dinner this evening.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Stew said:


> Simple dinner this evening.



Where's the syrup?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stew

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Where's the syrup?


LOL. It's where the camera lens isn't.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Stew

Quiche and cocktail Vienna's. Bacon, mushrooms, onion and garlic. Compliments of my wife.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Stew

1st Valentine last night.

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Hasselback potatoes with sirloin, chutney fried peppers and home made cheese sauce. 
And of course, crispy fried bacon garnish

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ribs and chips at Lupa in Hillcrest!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

After dinner baking.... yes, Bran Muffins...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## ARYANTO

Freshly homemade sausage rolls and spicy fish balls with sweet chilly sauce - a perfect snack on Sunday evening .

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## SmokeyJoe

DarthBranMuffin said:


> After dinner baking.... yes, Bran Muffins...
> 
> View attachment 223783


"Special" Muffins?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

SmokeyJoe said:


> "Special" Muffins?



Hahaha... no.... but we are what we eat... sometimes I'm a chop, other times I'm a muffin...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Stew

Sweet and Sour pork. One of my favourites when my wife uses belly pork. Not so keen on it with normal pork.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Stew

Building some three egg omelettes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

I now want an omelet 20:00 at night!!!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance

DarthBranMuffin said:


> I now want an omelet 20:00 at night!!!


That's how we roll! 
Better get stove on before it gets late.
Pics. Or it Didn't Happen!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Resistance said:


> That's how we roll!
> Better get aove on before it gets late.
> Pics. Or it Didn't Happen!!!!!!



Had hotdogs for supper which now pales in comparison... was clearly the wrong choice for tonight

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance

Sorry I started eating already

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## M.Adhir

The cold night calls for a hot chow 
Quarter Lamb

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Resistance

M.Adhir said:


> The cold night calls for a hot chow
> Quarter Lamb
> 
> View attachment 233759


Wow. Lekka chow!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

M.Adhir said:


> The cold night calls for a hot chow
> Quarter Lamb
> 
> View attachment 233759



I could so nail that Bunny! Yum!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## M.Adhir

Last bit of nonsense before our fast starts, cooked us some dinner on the fire.

Some lamb curry and roti for me, some chicken curry and saffron rice for the missus.
Carrot salad with chillies is standard for any curry.

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

M.Adhir said:


> Last bit of nonsense before our fast starts, cooked us some dinner on the fire.
> 
> Some lamb curry and roti for me, some chicken curry and saffron rice for the missus.
> Carrot salad with chillies is standard for any curry.
> 
> View attachment 239621
> View attachment 239622



When I'm in JHB again, I'm inviting myself over to your house for dinner!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

M.Adhir said:


> Last bit of nonsense before our fast starts, cooked us some dinner on the fire.
> 
> Some lamb curry and roti for me, some chicken curry and saffron rice for the missus.
> Carrot salad with chillies is standard for any curry.
> 
> View attachment 239623
> View attachment 239622



address ?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Braaivleis Payela!

Chop up yesterday's braaivleis (must include boerewors) and panfry it.

Add some precooked stirfry.

Add Sweet and Sour sauce and bring to a boil.

Add precooked Penne.

Mix it up, simmer for 5 minutes and eat until you can't walk...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## M.Adhir

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Braaivleis Payela!
> 
> Chop up yesterday's braaivleis (must include boerewors) and panfry it.
> 
> Add some precooked stirfry.
> 
> Add Sweet and Sour sauce and bring to a boil.
> 
> Add precooked Penne.
> 
> Mix it up, simmer for 5 minutes and eat until you can't walk...
> View attachment 240103



Missed ooportunity to name it 'Braaiyella'

Reactions: Winner 5 | Funny 3


----------



## M.Adhir

There are 3 sides to every story. And every samoosa. ️‍

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Resistance

Comfort food.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Resistance

Celebrating meal

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Stew

Resistance said:


> View attachment 246371
> 
> Celebrating meal


Hope you are having a super day. Enjoy.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

Stew said:


> Hope you are having a super day. Enjoy.


Thanks @Stew

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Munro31

Resistance said:


> View attachment 246371
> 
> Celebrating meal


Happy birthday, hope it was a special day

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA



Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Viper_SA said:


> View attachment 247682


Bliksem now that looks lekker

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Haven't been to Oscars Cafe Hillcrest for ages and thought we would try it again. Well, what a great surprise! Service great and food excellent! Best Steak in a while and I ordered a Medium and it came medium! Winner! CBC on Tap!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Was in a cooking mood today. Lamb shanks in a red wine reduction

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

More shots of home-cooked meals! Lamb Chops, Marrow Bones and Chips! Damn Delicious!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

